# AZOO Co2 regulator difficulties: NEED HELP PLEASE!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I recently just purchased an AZOO CO2 regulator for my tank. I have been having some problems with keeping constant bubbles running into the tank. The tank/reg. connection is not leaking, it is on properly, and the tank is full, I just filled it yesterday. Anyways, here is the story. When I connected the regulator to the tank and plugged in the solenoid, I get pressure to the whole unit, just like you are supposed to. I then adjust the needle valve to about 1bps or a little bit more, maybe 2 bps. Everything is going fine but then on the pressure on the regulator side starts to drop until no more bubbles are being produced. It is as if CO2 enters the regulator, then what is in the regulator is used up and not being replenished by the tank. It is very strange (and hopefully due to a newbie mistake). I took the regulator off the tank, because once this happens it is very hard to get the CO2 to start working again in the tank, and I initially thought this would "reset" the system. I put the regulator back on the tank and opened the main tank valve. When I do this the pressure in the regulator shoots to about 40+psi. I plug the solenoid back in and turn the needle valve on to start the flow. It works again but then pressure slowly decreases until it bottoms out. Can anyone please, please, help me? I am really frustrated but more so bummed out. I was all excited about my new pressurized system, which was working fine...and now it seems to be a pain. I am worried that my needle valve, or this reg. cant work at low 10-15psi pressures. I dont want to lose my plants in my new tank. Thank you all for your help, I really need it.

Thanks again,

Sean
rayer:


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

anyone? anything? please I really need some help! thanks


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

lowfi, I don't have any experience with pressurized co2 (yet), but if you're in an emergency, try setting up a DIY CO2 until you figure out what's wrong.

Here's a link. The only thing you might have trouble getting is the diffuser, but you probably already have one for your pressurized system. Otherwise it's pretty quick to set-up and should be working in about 8-10 hours


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, I have two of those AZOO regulators. Mine have never done that. What happens if you increase the bubble rate slightly? Are you using a glass diffuser?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

check your pm's!


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

maybe you need to give it some time. mine did the same for the first couple of days or so. it's been rock steady ever since.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My first thought with your Azoo was it has a leaking connection, but you stated you checked for leaks and found none. I never heard of this happening to an Azoo, but this happened once when I setup my Milwaukee regulator. I adjusted the working pressure on the Milwaukee to 40 psi and its been steady.. Maybe adusting the pressure past 40 psi on yours will help. I believe to adjust the working pressure on the Azoo you'll have to manually tighten the nut in the center. 

-John N.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

the silver nut right in the middle of the regulator??? what does the "working pressure" do? sorry for the rookie questions...the instructions were in japanese! I dont know about you but I am a little rusty on my japanese....anywho. I thought that by adjusting the needle valve it was like adjusting the "working pressure"? One more quick one...at night...do you guys just tighten down the needle valve until flow stops? Or do you unplug the solenoid and turn off the main tank air...just wondering because my setup is on a timer.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You are not adjusting the working pressure by using the needle valve. The needle valve adjusts the flow rate. The working pressure is adjusted by the silver nut I would guess. You should be able to turn that nut and watch the low side pressure change.

NEVER use a needle valve as a shutoff valve. Many needle valves can be damaged by doing so. Some needle valves are made to be used as shutoff valves. But most all the inexpensive ones are not.

If your system is on a timer then that should shut down the flow when the solenoid powers down,.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Never, never tighten any needle valve all the way to shut off the flow. If it is a good needle valve it will damage the needle or seat and it will be hard to adjust well after that. Use the solenoid valve to shut it off. "Working pressure" is the downstream pressure the regulator regulates the pressure to. It receives gas at 500 to 800 psi or so and the gas leaving the regulator is regulated to 10 to 100 psi, whatever it is adjusted to, and that pressure doesn't change as the flow rate (bubble rate) changes. The needle valve restricts the amount of flow that goes to the diffuser, the bubble rate, but it doesn't hold the downstream pressure to any fixed value.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

so unplug the solenoid and turn off the tank also? or leave the tank open?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ninja!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I had this same problem with my azoo. Like they said, raise the working pressure up some and this should keep the bubble rate consistent. I havent been injecting CO2 for a few months now, and therefore havent looked at my regulator, but I believe the place to do this is under the chrome nut. After you unscrew it, there should be a place to insert an allen wrench (I believe thats what its called) and turn to adjust.


----------



## nirutlee (Dec 6, 2007)

I had problem with Azoo Regulator. Solenoid valve cannot work after plug-in about 5-10 minute. But supply electric power ready.


----------

